# how to make a switched cigarette lighter socket that stays on/off with car stereo?



## German_Emotion (Nov 25, 2001)

The mk4 cigarette lighter socket is unswitched. It is on all the time.
I'd like to make a cigarette lighter socket that is switched. It only stays on when the stereo is on, and is off when the stereo is off. It does not depend on the ignition. 
I plan to get this part:
http://www.radioshack.com/prod...-1556
then tap the correct wire. Does anyone know where to tap?

or better yet... how to convert the stock unswitched cigarette lighter socket to switched?


_Modified by German_Emotion at 1:40 AM 7-16-2004_


----------



## adam_pdx (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: how to make a switched cigarette lighter socket that stay ... (German_Emotion)*

If you have an aftermarket radio it is really simple...
put a relay inline to the dig lighter and use the afternmarket HU's remote turn on lead to energize the relay.
I don't have an answer for a stock deck.


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: how to make a switched cigarette lighter socket that stay ... (adam_pdx)*

what are you wanting to turn off and on with the stereo? why not wire that device to the stereo with a relay. You will orobably have to get the blapunkt adapter for the stock stereo that gives you line out as well as the remote wire needed but it only supplys .5 to 1 amp proabably I wouldnt trust any more than that, Thats why the relay is recommended HTH


----------



## TerpDriver (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: how to make a switched cigarette lighter socket that stay ... (German_Emotion)*

I just did this last week to wire up my Roady XM receiver. I was able to make the power to the new outlet match the behavior of my stock (monsoon) radio. The power goes on when the key is turned to the first notch and stays on until the key is removed from the ignition, even after the car is off. I used an Add-a-Circuit, purchased at Pep Boys, and following the directions on the package I installed it in fuse location 10. I hid the outlet in the glovebox and ran the wires behind the center console, hooking my + wire to the Add-a-circuit, and - to a nearby ground. Conviniently in the back of the glove box theres a perforated square that you can pop out in order to run the outlet into the glove box.


----------



## quirmche (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: how to make a switched cigarette lighter socket that stay ... (TerpDriver)*

This might be asking much, but could you post some pics and maybe a supplies links list?
Thanks in advance


----------



## TerpDriver (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, for now theres more info in the write up I did for the whole XM install: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1497558


----------

